# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  الفرق بين المعجم والقاموس

## الهجرة

هناك نوع من العلاقة بين مصطلح "معجم" ومصطلح "قاموس" على اعتبار أن يوجد نوع من التداخل بين المصطلحين. وكثيرا ما يتم الخلط بينهما. فقد جاء في لسان العرب مايلي: "قمس الرجل في الماء إذا غاب فيه. وقمست الدلو في الماء إذا غابت فيه. ويورد الفيروز أبادي صاحب "القاموس المحيط" في مادة "قمس" أنها تعني الغوص وأن "القموس" هي "بئر تغيب فيها الدلاء من كثرة مائها، أما القاموس فهو معظم ماء البحر.وبذلك تعني كلمة "قاموس" البحر أو وسطه أو معظمه، فكثير من علماء اللغة العربية الذين حاولوا جمع اللغة، يطلقون على أعمالهم أسماء من أسماء البحر، نحو: ابن سيده الذي أطلق على معجمه "مجمع البحرين" وابن عباد الذي سمى معجمه باسم "المحيط"... إلخ. فأول من سمى معجمه بالقاموس هو الفيروزأبادي (توفي 817ه) صاحب "القاموس المحيط" نظرا لما يمتاز به من دقة وضبط. حيث اشتهر هذا القاموس "لكثرة تداوله في أيدي المتأخرين واعتمادهم عليه. وأصبح يرادف المعجم اللغوي، فصار كل معجم لغوي قاموسا على سبيل التوسع مع أن الأصل هو قاموس الفيروزأبادي).
أما الدكتور إبراهيم السامرائي فهو يرفض كلمة "قاموس". ويرى أن الصواب هو استعمال كلمة "معجم" وذلك من أجل التمييز بين كتاب الفيروز أبادي المشهور وباقي المؤلفات المعجمية الأخرى. ويسير في هذا الاتجاه أيضا الدكتور عبدالعلي الودغيري الذي يرى أن كلمة "قاموس" تعني وسط البحر أو معظمه. لتعني أخيرا كل كتاب لغوي يحتوي على طائفة من الكلمات المرتبة والمشروحة. ولهذا فمن الضروري الفصل بين المصطلحين: "معجم وقاموس" لأن "القاموس" يستعمل للدلالة على كل كتاب أو تأليف له هدف تربوي وثقافي، يجمع بين دفتيه قائمة من الوحدات المعجمية (المداخل) التي تحقق وجودها بالفعل في لسان من الألسنة، ويخضعها لترتيب وشرح معين. ويقابله في الفرنسية " Dictionnaire". أما مصطلح "معجم" فيرى (الودغيري) أنه أنسب للدلالة على المجموع المفترض واللامحدود من الوحدات المعجمية التي تمتلكها جماعة لغوية معينة بكامل أفرادها، بفعل القدرة التوليدية الهائلة للغة، ويقابله في الفرنسية "Lexique" 
كما نجد عبدالقادر الفاسي الفهري بدوره يدعو إلى التمييز بين المصطلحين. وبذلك يقول عن مصطلح "القاموس" "إنه الصناعة التي تتوق إلى حصر المفردات ومعانيها" ويقول عن مصطلح "معجم" "فهو المخزون المفرداتي الذي يمثل جزءا من قدرة المتكلم- المستمع اللغوي".


الفرق اللغوي بين المعجم والقاموس:

المعجم لغة: قد أطلقت لفظة المعجم على الكتاب الذي يراعى في بنائه وترتيبه ترتيب الحروف. وهذا الكتاب يزيل إبهام تلك المادة المرتبة على حروف المعجم أو يزيل اللبس ويوضح المبهم بما يحتوي عليه من مواد لغوية وغير لغوية المرتبة على حروف المعجم.
و المعجم إصطلاحاً هو: "مرجع يشتمل على كلمات لغة ما، أو مصطلحات علم ما، مرتبة ترتيبا خاصا، مع تعريف كل كلمة أو ذكر مرادفها أو نظيرها في لغة أخرى، أو بيان اشتقاقها أو استعمالها أو معانيها المتعددة أو تاريخها أو لفظها... وقد يكون المعجم عاما أو متخصصا، وقد يكون وصفيا أو تاريخيا، وقد يكون المعجم مفردات أو مصطلحات، كما قد يكون مترادفا أو ترجمات أو تعاريف"

أما القاموس فهو: البحر العظيم، وكل معجم لغوي على التوسع يقال له قاموس.


الخلاصة:

يرى أن كلمة "قاموس" تعني وسط البحر أو معظمه. لتعني أخيرا كل كتاب لغوي يحتوي على طائفة من الكلمات المرتبة والمشروحة. ولهذا فمن الضروري الفصل بين المصطلحين: "معجم وقاموس" لأن "القاموس" يستعمل للدلالة على كل كتاب أو تأليف له هدف تربوي وثقافي، يجمع بين دفتيه قائمة من الوحدات المعجمية (المداخل) التي تحقق وجودها بالفعل في لسان من الألسنة، ويخضعها لترتيب وشرح معين.
أما مصطلح "معجم" فيرى (الودغيري) أنه أنسب للدلالة على المجموع المفترض واللامحدود من الوحدات المعجمية التي تمتلكها جماعة لغوية معينة بكامل أفرادها، بفعل القدرة التوليدية الهائلة للغة .
..............................  ....
منقول للفائدة..

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله

وقد اشتمل هذا الكلام المنقول على بعض الأخطاء الفاحشة، فوجب التنبيه عليها:
أولا: كتاب ابن سيده ليس هو مجمع البحرين، وإنما له كتابان: المحكم والمحيط الأعظم، والمخصص، أما مجمع البحرين فهو للصغاني.

ثانيا: إذا كان الكلام عن كلمة (معجم) وكلمة (قاموس) من حيث الاصطلاح، فإن الاستشهاد والاستناد إلى لسان العرب وغيره من كتب اللغة في ذلك لا يكون سليما؛ لأن الكلام ليس عن الأصل اللغوي، وإنما عن اصطلاح، أما إن كان الكلام عن الأصل اللغوي، فلا يوجد تداخل بين الكلمتين.

ثالثا:قوله في وصف القاموس (نظرا لما يمتاز به من دقة وضبط) هذا التعليل خطأ من وجهين:
1 - ليس له علاقة بتسمية الفيروزأبادي كتابه بهذا الاسم، وإنما سماه بذلك لأنه جعله كالبحر في الإحاطة باللغة.
2- القاموس يصعب وصفه بالدقة والضبط من حيث اللغة؛ لأن فيه كثيرا من اللغات الضعيفة وما لا أصل له في كلام العرب، وكذلك فيه كثير من الخلط في الأسماء والأنساب، هذا فضلا عن الأشياء التي وهّم فيها الجوهري خطأ وردها عليه النقاد، أما إن كان المقصود بالدقة والضبط الإتقان في التأليف والترتيب فهذا صحيح، ولكنه غير المتبادر من العبارة.

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

ما الفرق إذن بينهما ؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*بين المعجم والقاموس*
*د/ قمرشعبان الندوي**التمهيد:*
ثمة كلمتان تستخدمان للدلالة على المجموعة التي تعالج مفردات اللغة العربية، وشرح معانيها، وبيان أبنيتها المختلفة، ألا وهما: "القاموس" و"المعجم". وشتان مابين هاتين الكلمتين في الدلالة اللغوية، لأن القاموس مشتق من مادة: "ق م س" التي معناها: الغوص في البحر، و وسط البحر، والبحر معظمه.
وأما المعجم فهو مشتق من مادة: "ع ج م" التي معناها: الإبهام والغموض، ومن خصائص باب الإفعال سلب معنى المادة الأصلية، فأصبح معنى"الإعجام": إزالة الإبهام وإبانة المعنى...... ولكن رغم هذا التباين بين المعنيين للقاموس، والمعجم يستخدمهما اللغويون للدلالة على المجموعة التي تشرح المفردات العربية، وتعالج تصاريفها، واشتقاقاتها المختلفة.
فيناسب لي أن أتحدث بقدر من التفصيل عن هذين المصطلحين لغة، واصطلاحا، مع الإشارة إلى خلفيتهما، والفرق المتواجد بينهما.
*معناهما في اللغة والاصطلاح:*
*كلمة "قاموس":*
يقول الزبيدي في:"تاج العروس من جواهر القاموس" في باب "السين" فصل "القاف" حول مادة: "ق م س":
"قَمَسَ: (القَمس: الغوص) في الماء، (يقمُس ويقمِس)، بالضم والكسر، وكذلك القُموس، بالضم، وقد قمس فيه قَمسا وقُموسا: انغط ثم ارتفع، وكل شيئ ينغط في الماء ثم يرتفع فقد قَمَسَ.
(و)القمس: (الغَمس)، يقال: قمسه هو، فانقمس، أي غمسه فيه فانغمس، (كالإقماس)، وهي لغة في قمسه (لازم متعد). (و) القَمس: (الغلبة في الغوص) يقال: قامسته فقمسته.
(والقَموس)، كصَبور: (بئر تغيب فيها الدِلاء من كثرة مائها)، نقله الزمخشري وابن عباد. وقمست الدلو في الماء، إذا غابت فيه، وهي بئر(بينة القِماس، بالكسر).
(و)القِمِّيس( كسكين : البحر) نقله الصاغاني، عن ابن عباد، (ج: قماميس).
(و)القومس: البحر، عن ابن دريد، وقيل: هو(معظم ماء البحر، كالقاموس)، وفي حديث ابن عباس-رضي الله تعالى عنهما-، وقد سئل عن المد والجزر: "ملَكٌ موكَّل بقاموس البحر، كلما وضع رجله فيه فاض، فإذا رفعها غاض".
(والقاموس: البحر)، عن ابن دريد ،"(1).
وورد في لسان العرب:
"القاموس والقومس: قعر البحر، وقيل: وسطه ومعظمه. وأصل القمس الغور"(2).
ويقول الزمخشري:
"قال فلان قولا بلغ قاموس البحر"(3)
وجاء في المعجم الوسيط:
"القاموس: البحر العظيم"(4)
نستخلص مما مضى أن معنى مادة: " ق م س " في اللغة هو:" البحر" أو "الغوص في البحر"، أو"قعر البحر وقرارته"، فإن المعاجم اللغوية عادة تكون على مثابة بحر نظراً إلى استيعابها للمفردات العربية، وشرح معانيها، وتوضيح مبانيها وصيغها المختلفة، فقد سميت لذلك هذه المجموعة: بـ"القاموس"، فأول من اختار هذه التسمية للدلالة على هذه المجموعة هو: "مجد الدين محمد بن يعقوب الفيروزآبادي" في كتابه: "القاموس المحيط"، لشموله واتساعه، يقول بطرس البستاني:
"القاموس: البحر، وأبعد موضع فيه غورا، ووسطه، ومعظمه. والقاموس: كتاب الفيروزآبادي في اللغة العربية، لقبه بالقاموس المحيط لاتساعه وبعد غوره. ومنه نسمي كل كتاب في اللغة، و مشتمل على مفرداتها مرتبة على حروف المعجم، مع ضبطها وتفسير معانيها بالقاموس."(5)
* كلمة"معجم":*
ورد في كتاب "العين" للخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي في مادة: "عجم":
"العجم ضد العرب. ورجل أعجمي: ليس بعربي...، وامرأة عجماء: بينة العجمة. والعجماء كل دابة أو بهيمة....، والأعجم كل كلام ليس بلغة عربية....، والمعجم حروف الهجاء المقطعة، لأنها أعجمية. وتعجيم الكتاب:  تنقيطه كي تستقيم عجمته ويصحّ"(6).
ويقول ابن منظور في لسان العرب:
"الأعجم الذي لايفصح ولايبين كلامه، وإن كان عربي النسب. وأعجمت الكتاب:ذهبت به إلى العجمة، وقالوا: حروف المعجم، فأضافوا الحروف إلى المعجم.....، وكتاب معجم إذا أعجمه كاتبه بالنقط"(7).
وجاء في تاج العروس:
"[عجم] (العُجم، بالتحريك وبالضم: خلاف) العرب. (والأعجم: من لايفصح) ولايبين كلامه وإن كان من العرب، (و) الأعجم: (الأخرس) وهي عجماء.
(وأعجم فلان الكلام)، أي: (ذهب به إلى العجمة)، بالضم. وكل من لم يفصح بشيئ فقد أعجمه"(8).
*مناقشة شروح اللغويين:*
 تستخدم كلمة "معجم" للدلالة على المجموعة التي تشرح المفردات، وتبين معانيها، وتحلل اللغة، وأبنيتها، ومشتقاتها، على الرغم من أن مادة: "ع ج م" تدل على العجمة، والإبهام، وعدم الإفصاح.
فكيف يمكن أن يصح استخدامها في ذلك؟ هذه العقدة تنحلّ من شيئين:
الأول: أحد الخصائص أو المعاني لباب الإفعال: "السلب"، أي سلب معنى المادة، فكلمة: "فلس" تدل على وجود النقود المالية، ولكن كلمة: "إفلاس" التي اشتقت من: "ف ل س" تدل على سلب المادة الأصلية، فهكذا كلمة: "عجم" تدل على الإبهام، وعدم الإفصاح، وفي الإعجام سلب هذا المعنى الأصلي، يقول ابن جني:
"ثم إنهم قالوا: أعجمت الكتاب إذا بينته وأوضحته، فهو إذاً لسلب معنى الاستبهام لا إثباته".(9)
الثاني: إن المعاجم تتألف على ترتيب حروف المعجم-وهي حروف الهجاء-، فنظراً إلى هذا الترتيب، تصح هذه التسمية للمعجم العربي.
وكذلك نرى أن الكتاب الذي يترتب على حروف المعجم، يسمى معجما، ولا يشترط له أن يعالج شرح مفردات لغة، ومعانيها، وبيان أبنيتها، واشتقاقاتها المختلفة، فنجد كتبا تتناول سير، وتراجم الشخصيات، وتاريخ الأماكن، والبلدان، على ترتيب حروف الهجاء تسمى بـ:"المعجم"، فهذا ياقوت الحموي أسمى كتابه في تاريخ الشخصيات العلمية، والأدبية بـ:"معجم الأدباء"، وله كتاب آخر في تاريخ الأماكن والبلدان أسماه: "معجم البلدان"، وهذا عمر رضا كحالة أسمى كتابه في تاريخ المؤلفين بـ"معجم المؤلفين". وللحافظ أبي القاسم سليمان بن أحمد اللحمي الطبراني (260هـ/874م-360هـ/971م) كتابان في تراجم الرجال المشتغلين بالحديث، أحدهما:"المعجم الكبير" في25 مجلدا، وآخرهما: "المعجم الأوسط" في 7 مجلدات، وقد ألف الدكتور  يحيى مراد "معجم تراجم الشعراء الكبير". ففي ضوء أسماء هذه الكتب يتضح أن هذه الكلمة قد تفيد معنى: "الموسوعة" أيضا.
 أما المعاجم اللغوية فهي عامة تترتب على حروف المعجم يعني حروف الهجاء، ثم هذه المعاجم اللغوية تشرح الكلمات، وتبين معانيها، وتوضح مبانيها، واشتقاقاتها، فلذلك نسميها بالمعاجم، إذ هذه الكلمة جمع لـ "المعجم" التي هي اسم مفعول من الإعجام، والإعجام بعد سلب معنى مادة: "ع ج م" في الإفعال، أصبح معناه: الإفصاح، والإبانة، والشرح.
 وقد نقل الزبيدي عن ابن سيده:
"قال ابن سيده: وهو عندي على السلب، لأن أفعلت وإن كان أصلها الإثبات، فقد تجيئ للسلب، كقولهم: أشكيت زيداً، أي: زُلتُ له عما يشكوه، وقالوا: عجّمتُ الكتابَ، فجاءت فعلتُ (من التفعيل) للسلب أيضاً"(10).  
وإن أقدم استعمال لكلمة معجم كان في القرن الثالث الهجري/ التاسع الميلادي، ورد في كتب التاريخ أن رجلا اسمه حُبيش وضع: "كتاب الأغاني على حروف المعجم" للخليفة العباسي المتوكل، وأن برزخ بن محمد العروضي قد وضع:  "كتاب معاني العروض على حروف المعجم"، و وضع أبو يعلى أحمد بن علي بن المثنى كتاباً أسماه: "معجم الصحابة"، وألف أبو القاسم عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد العزيز البغوي كتابه: "المعجم الصغير" و "المعجم الكبير".
وفيما بعد أطلقت هذه الكلمة على الكتب اللغوية التي تعالج الألفاظ ومعانيها، ومايتصل بها.(11)
*الفرق بين المعجم والقاموس:*
من هذه الدراسة الموجزة لكلمتي: "القاموس" و"المعجم" اتضح لنا أن كلمة: "معجم" أشمل، وأوسع من كلمة: "القاموس"، فلايمكن أن يسمى كل كتاب لغوي يشرح اللغة، ويفسر معانيها، ويبين أبنيتها بـ"القاموس" إلا إذا كان هذا الكتاب على سعة، وشمول، واستيعاب للمجال اللغوي الذي عالجه فيه، مثلا نرى الدكتور عبدالله عباس الندوي يسمي كتابه الذي ألفه في شرح المفردات للقرآن الكريم بـ"قاموس ألفاظ القرآن الكريم" (Vocabulary of The Holy Qur’an) (عربي-إنكليزي) فالمؤلف حاول في هذا الكتاب أن يعالج المفردات من القرآن الكريم بأجمعها شرحا، وتفسيرا، فإنه إلى حد كبير أصاب في هذه التسمية، لشمول الكتاب في الموضوع، وكذلك: "القاموس الوحيد"(عربي-أوردي) للأستاذ وحيد الزمان الكيرانوي بالنسبة إلى اتساعه، وشموله، لشرح الكلمات، فهذه تسمية مناسبة إلى حد كبير، لأنه حوى كمية هائلة للمفردات العربية، وشرح معانيها على ترتيب معجمي معين من: الثلاثي، والرباعي، والخماسي، والسداسي من الاسم، والفعل، والحروف، وأما المعجم اللغوي (العربي-الإنكليزي) الكبير: "مد القاموس" (An Arabic-English Lexicon) لإيدوارد وليام لين (Edward William Lane) في 8 مجلدات، فهو أحق بكثير أن يسمى بهذه التسمية، لأنه حقا على مثابة بحر في المجال اللغوي (العربي-الإنكليزي).    
وأما "القاموس الجديد" و"القاموس الاصطلاحي" (عربي-أوردي وبالعكس) لوحيد الزمان الكيرانوي نفسه، فلاتناسب هذه التسمية، فإن هذه التسمية بالنسبة إلى هذين الكتابين تؤدي إلى المغالاة، لأنهما لايحتويان إلا على ألف أو ألفين من الكلمة، ولكن رغم ذلك قد حل مصطلح: "القاموس" اليوم، لكثرة استخدامه محل المعجم الذي تقابله الكلمة الإنكليزية (Dictionary) .
والحق أن"القاموس" تسمية مجازية للدلالة على أكبر المعاجم اللغوية الشاملة المستوعبة المستقصية جميع ما يتعلق باللغة، فـ"القاموس المحيط" للفيروزآبادي حقا موسوعة لغوية عالجت المفردات من القرآن، والحديث، والشعر، والنثر، والنبات، والأعلام، والأماكن، والحيوان، فأسماه مؤلفه بهذه التسمية.
وأما مصطلح: "معجم" فيصحّ استعماله على كل كتاب لغوي يؤلف على حروف المعجم، ويشرح كلمات لغة ما، مهما كان حجمه، ومهما كان محتواه، شمل جميع مفردات اللغة أم لم يشمل.
ولكن رغم هذا وذاك، أخذ اليوم يتسع نطاق دلالة هذين المصطلحين: "المعجم"، و"القاموس"، فـدلالة كلمة: "المعجم" ليست محدودة بمجموعة المفردات، وشرح معانيها، وتصريف أبنيتها فحسب، بل أصبح مطبقا للموسوعات التي تتناول تراجم الرجال، والشخصيات، وتاريخ الأماكن، والبلدان، وكذلك طفق يتسع نطاق استخدام مصطلح: "القاموس" أيضا في العصر الحاضر، لكل كتاب عظيم الشأن، واسع النطاق، حتى يقول البعض عن شخصية كبيرة: "شخصية قاموسية"، أما كلمة: "بحر العلوم" فليست غريبة لنا بالنسبة للأعلام العظام، إذ القاموس يحتل نفس الدلالة، والمفهوم، لأن معناه اللغوي البحر، وعمق البحر، وقرارة البحر، والبحر معظمه.

*الحواشي:*
1-  راجع: السيد محمد مرتضى بن محمد الحسيني الزبيدي: تاج العروس من جواهرالقاموس، بيروت 2007م، المجلد الثامن، الجزء السادس عشر، ص:205-207.ومجد الدين محمد بن يعقوب الفيروزآبادي: القاموس المحيط، بيروت 1999م، ص:511.
2-   ابن منظور: لسان العرب ، بيروت 1955م أنظر مادة قمس.
3-   الزمخشري: أساس البلاغة ، دارصادر ، 1979م ص: 522.
4-   مجمع اللغة العربية: المعجم الوسيط ، ديوبند بالهند 2000م ، ص: 758.
5-   بطرس البستاني: محيط المحيط ، مكتبة لبنان، 1993م ، ص:756.
6-   الخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي: كتاب العين، دارالرشيد للنشر-وزارة الثقافة والإعلام العراقية، 1980م ، ج:1 ، ص:237-238.
7-   راجع لسان العرب ، مادة عجم.
8-   الزبيدي: تاج العروس، جزء: 33 ، ص: 36-37.، وانظر: الدكتورعدنان الخطيب، المعجم العربي بين الماضي والحاضر، لبنان، ط: 2، 1414هـ/1994م، ص: 13.
9-   ابن جني: الخصائص، دارالكتاب العربي، مصر 1957م ، ص:3، ص:76.
10-   تاج العروس: جزء:33 ،  ص: 38. ، وعدنان الخطثيب: المعجم العربي بين الماضي والحاضر، لبنان،  1994م، ص: 13-15.
11 -   راجع: ديزيره سقال ، نشأة المعاجم العربية وتطورها ، بيروت ، ط: 1 ، 1995م ، ص:10.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

http://majmaulbahs.blogspot.com/2013/10/blog-post.html

----------

